# My new P2 from Les Baer



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Premier 2 1.5" package. ME LIKE!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Purdy pistol there.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks. I love 1911's and this one is a great shooter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks. 500 rounds and loving every shot.


----------

